# Il plurale delle parole straniere



## TimeHP

> La regola generale è: il plurale delle parole straniere non esiste in italiano (ma confesso che in alcune tesi ho fatto mettere dei plurali perché si arrivava a frasi incomprensibili).


 
Tuttavia se sono le parole sono straniere posso mantenere il plurale originale, no?

(E comunque è da quando mi sono iscritta che ho voglia di dire quanto sia brutto leggere Wordreference Forums, sebbene sappia che in Inglese non è errore...)
Ciao


----------



## uinni

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Tuttavia se sono le parole sono straniere posso mantenere il plurale originale, no?


Non ho capito la domanda  


			
				TimeHP said:
			
		

> (E comunque è da quando mi sono iscritta che ho voglia di dire quanto sia brutto leggere Wordreference Forums, sebbene sappia che in Inglese non è errore...)


Beh. Ho dato per scontato una cosa: il latino (padre della favella del sì) non è considerato parola straniera e quindi va declinato al plurale (curriculum->curricula) però la cosa assurda è che alcune (molte!) parole latine ci son "tornate" passando per l'inglese; ebbene in tal caso vengono considerate straniere e trattate di conseguenza (quindi non forum/fora ma forum/forum!!!  ) 

Uinni


----------



## TimeHP

> Non ho capito la domanda


 
Scusa, sto andando a razzo stasera. 

Voglio dire: 
in Italiano _film_ può non prendere il plurale perchè è parola straniera, ma può anche essere riportato col suo plurale originale 'films' ed essere accettato.
Insomma, perché posso importare il singolare di un termine e non il suo plurale?

In quanto a _forum,_ in Inglese esistono i due plurali, ma _fora_ è ignorato dai più.


----------



## moodywop

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Voglio dire:
> in Italiano _film_ può non prendere il plurale perchè è parola straniera, ma può anche essere riportato col suo plurale originale 'films' ed essere accettato.
> Insomma, perché posso importare il singolare di un termine e non il suo plurale?


 
C'è una risposta della redazione della Crusca proprio su questo argomento: 
plurale dei forestierismi non adattati.

In genere non si aggiunge la -s al plurale per le parole inglesi ormai entrate nell'uso e riportate nei dizionari, come _film, computer, fan _ecc.

Nella risposta che ho citato si consiglia di usare la -s se si tratta di "un neologismo recente o di un termine fortemente specialistico". In un articolo sui "Tory wets" (esponenti moderati del partito conservatore), ad esempio, non si può che lasciare intatto il plurale inglese.


----------



## uinni

moodywop said:
			
		

> C'è una risposta della redazione della Crusca proprio su questo argomento:
> plurale dei forestierismi non adattati.
> 
> In genere non si aggiunge la -s al plurale per le parole inglesi ormai entrate nell'uso e riportate nei dizionari, come _film, computer, fan _ecc.
> 
> Nella risposta che ho citato si consiglia di usare la -s se si tratta di "un neologismo recente o di un termine fortemente specialistico". In un articolo sui "Tory wets" (esponenti moderati del partito conservatore), ad esempio, non si può che lasciare intatto il plurale inglese.


 
Sono d'accordo sulla valutazione del singolo caso ma trovo l'indicazione sull'uso del plurale per i neologisimi in generale alquanto speciosa. Ci sono ragioni per contestarla sia dal lato pratico (i vocabolari al giorno d'oggi fanno diventare di uso comune le parole appena comparse!!!) sia da quello di principio: vedi ad esempio la parola "fan", che non è molto recente, ma per la quale l'uso "didattico" iniziale del plurale -che l'autore suggerisce- ha causato l'errato ridicolo uso del plurale al singolare! Si sente molto spesso: "Sono un *fans* di XXX!"  ).

(Oh, moderatori. Non bacchettateci per la digressione off topic  )

Uinni


----------



## moodywop

uinni said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo sulla valutazione del singolo caso ma trovo l'indicazione sull'uso del plurale per i neologisimi in generale alquanto speciosa. Ci sono ragioni per contestarla sia dal lato pratico (i vocabolari al giorno d'oggi fanno diventare di uso comune le parole appena comparse!!!) sia da quello di principio: vedi ad esempio la parola "fan", che non è molto recente, ma per la quale l'uso "didattico" iniziale del plurale -che l'autore suggerisce- ha causato l'errato ridicolo uso del plurale al singolare! Si sente molto spesso: "Sono un *fans* di XXX!"  ).


 
Non mi parlare di "un/una fans di". Mi fa imbestialire ogni volta che lo sento usare, sia in TV sia dai ragazzi (infatti l'ho citato anch'io in altri _posts [post?]_).

Comunque se i dizionari accolgono rapidamente i nuovi forestierismi (ad esempio in De Mauro c'è "sequel") questo permette di sbarazzarsi altrettanto rapidamente della -s, no?

C'è anche il problema di parole come "jeans", che in inglese non esistono al singolare. Sento dire sia "un jean" che "un jeans" . Io risolvo il problema dicendo sempre "un paio di jeans".


----------



## uinni

moodywop said:
			
		

> Comunque se i dizionari accolgono rapidamente i nuovi forestierismi (ad esempio in De Mauro c'è "sequel") questo permette di sbarazzarsi altrettanto rapidamente della -s, no?


Appunto. Non val la pena di introdurre complicazioni.



			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> C'è anche il problema di parole come "jeans", che in inglese non esistono al singolare. Sento dire sia "un jean" che "un jeans" . Io risolvo il problema dicendo sempre "un paio di jeans".


E infatti, visto che anche i vocabolari lo definiscono ufficialmente come sostantivo maschile invariante (questo è assodato) *plurale*, fai proprio bene!

Uinni


----------



## TimeHP

> C'è una risposta della redazione della Crusca proprio su questo argomento:
> plurale dei forestierismi non adattati.


 
Tuttavia non è una vecchia regola consolidata, ma una scelta operata di recente da alcuni linguisti, no? 

Personalmente provo un certo disagio quando leggo frasi tipo:
_lui faceva delle avance_

De gustibus... 

Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

Buongiorno a tutti,
Aggiungo oggi un post a questa discussione, che non mi pare abbia decretato l'universale validità della "regola" da alcuni linguisti istituita, per entrare nello specifico del termine *SOUVENIR*. Personalmente uso sia singolare che plurale.
Voi che dite? Si dice *souvenir* e *NON* si dice *souvenirs* oppure sono valide entrambe...? In riferimento alla voce dell'Accademia della Crusca citata in post precedenti, come vogliamo considerare il termine "souvenir/s"?
Grazie delle vostre opinioni.


----------



## potolina

Ciao! In effetti... anch'io ho sempre usato "souvenirs", però mi sono accorta (grazie alla tua domanda!) che metto la "s" plurale solo alle parole di derivazione francese, forse perché poi pronunciandole non c'è differenza, al contrario dell'inglese dove la "s" si pronuncia e pronunciarla in italiano mi suona strano... non saprei


----------



## francisgranada

Anche _gli Indios_ (dallo spagnolo). Sarebbe davvero strano dire al singolare _*gli Indio _...


----------



## Lorena1970

Io ho sempre detto e scritto "un souvenir" e "dei souvenirs", e ammetto di usare il plurale anche per altre parole straniere (soprattutto nella lingua scritta), ma non è del tema generale che voglio discutere qui in quanto il mio interesse è focalizzato sul termine "*souvenir/s*". A Firenze il termine usato al plurale è OVUNQUE, e per quanto si possa pensare ad una forma di ignoranza generalizzata, la diffusione dell'uso al plurale non può essere ignorata...Mah...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Lo. Non credo che sia un problema di ignoranza, ma più che altro di abitudine d'uso, infatti la misura di quanto un termine straniero al plurale "sia acquisito stabilmente e da tempo nell'italiano" mi pare soggetta a essere estremamente variabile. Personalmente con _souvenir _non avverto la necessità della esse finale, come invece mi capita con altre parole straniere, per esempio _jeans_. Parere personale.


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie Necsus, saggio e cortese parere che condivido. Personalmente tendo ad usare le parole straniere al plurale se l'italiano è al plurale, e trovo stupido che si stabilisca una regola ferrea che impone la forma al singolare (i computer...??? Per me non va bene, ma pare si usi così...) solo perché qualche italiano potrebbe pensare che il plurale delle parole straniere si fa aggiungendo una "s". Mi sembra un processo alle intenzioni e soprattutto una giustificazione aleatoria alla necessità di creare una regola (non necessaria: che ognuno faccia come crede!). 

Ma poiché la mia attenzione era su "*souvenirs*", mi fa piacere che tu non lo abbia demonizzato poiché dalla quantità di cartelli che vedo quotidianamente per strada potrei davvero dire che l'uso comune è il plurale e non il singolare!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Segnalo anche questa pagina dal Treccani:
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/nomi-stranieri-prontuario_(Enciclopedia-dell'Italiano)/



> Di norma, i forestierismi non adattati sono invariabili al plurale, sia quando escono in consonante (_la star_ / _le star_, _lo champignon_ / _gli champignon_, _il chador_ / _i chador_), sia anche quando escono in vocale: _il gazebo _/ _i gazebo _(più raramente _i gazebi_), _il burqa _/ _i burqa_.
> In  alcuni casi, però, la conoscenza delle norme morfologiche di formazione  del plurale delle lingue straniere più note, come l’inglese, il  francese, lo spagnolo e il tedesco, porta chi scrive – in determinati  contesti – a formare il plurale dei forestierismi secondo quelle norme:  sarà allora opportuno scrivere i plurali usando i caratteri corsivi (_i marines_, _i fuseaux_, _le telenovelas_, _i Lieder_, quest’ultimo con mantenimento della maiuscola iniziale propria dei nomi tedeschi).
> Cionondimeno, vi sono forestierismi entrati nel lessico italiano direttamente nella forma plurale, come _jeans_ (difettivo del singolare già in inglese, analogamente a _pantaloni_), tanto che i plurali sono talvolta usati impropriamente anche come singolari: _un jeans_,_ un fans_, _un_ _silos_, _un murales_,_ un vigilantes_. Quanto ai ➔ latinismi, è buona norma formare i loro plurali secondo le norme morfologiche latine: _curriculum_ → _curricula_, _lectio magistralis _→ _lectiones magistrales_, a meno che non si tratti di latinismi moderni, che restano invariati: _gli album_,_ i referendum_,_ gli sponsor_.



Personalmente, mi attengo a quanto sopra, e non scrivo né _i computer*s*_ né _i souvenir*s*_, così come non scrivo _i bar*s*, i film*s*, le star*s* e i fan*s*_.
Che ognuno faccia come crede, ok, ma è bene sapere che la "buona norma" è quella sopra riportata, specie se si tratta di uno scritto professionale.


----------



## SirIgles

stella_maris_74 said:


> Personalmente, mi attengo a quanto sopra, e non scrivo né _i computer*s*_ né _i souvenir*s*_, così come non scrivo _i bar*s*, i film*s*, le star*s* e i fan*s*_.
> Che ognuno faccia come crede, ok, ma è bene sapere che la "buona norma" è quella sopra riportata, specie se si tratta di uno scritto professionale.



Concordo con questa impostazione. Credo, comunque, che il problema nasca solo in quei casi in cui c'è una certa ambiguità: mi riferisco a quelle parole che possono essere considerate quasi italiane ma che non sono entrate definitivamente nell'uso corrente. Io, personalmente, considero sempre un ipercorrettismo il plurale in parole italiane di origine straniera. Forse, si potrebbe addirittura azzardare un'ipotesi psicologica: alcuni termini specifici, come "marines" o "telenovelas", per quanto ben noti in italiano, non sono percepiti come italiani e per questo non vengono assorbiti definitivamente - perché in Italia non abbiamo un corpo di marines e non produciamo telenovelas. Però produciamo le fiction e a nessuno, penso, verrebbe in mente di dire "fictions". Non so, è un'ipotesi: la butto lì.


----------



## Sempervirens

TimeHP said:


> Tuttavia se sono le parole sono straniere posso mantenere il plurale originale, no?
> 
> (E comunque è da quando mi sono iscritta che ho voglia di dire quanto sia brutto leggere Wordreference Forums, sebbene sappia che in Inglese non è errore...)
> Ciao



Ciao, TimeHP.  Sebbene tardivo alla tua domanda, ma in tempo per apportare cose non menzionate o cose nuove, credo, aggiungerei appunto che alcune parole straniere che presentano coincidenze morfologiche e di genere grammaticale, nel caso del genere, vengono trattate come se fossero parole italiane. Cito _geisha_, parola che ritroviamo sotto queste vesti: gheiscia/gheisce.  Anche _cachi _(l'ormai nel dimenticatoio, ma non per  noi Toscani, _diospiro _fiorentino) prenderebbe il singolare _caco, _se uno volesse. 

Come non dimenticare poi l'italianizzata banana dalla quale hanno preso vita quattro forme grammaticali, banana,banane,banano,banani.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Sempervirens said:


> ... Come non dimenticare [?! vuoi dire "_ricordare_" immagino] poi l'italianizzata banana dalla quale hanno preso vita quattro forme grammaticali, banana,banane,banano,banani.


"Banana" c'entra? Si può considerare una parola straniera al pari, che so, di tutte quelle sopra menzionate?


----------



## Sempervirens

Banana è vocabolo italianizzato. Banana lo troviamo tra le parole italianizzate. Banana ha quattro forme: banana, banane, banano, banani.

Per ulteriori indagini in rete ci sono  molti siti adatti per ricerche personali. Anche qui su W.R è possibile trovare molte risposte ai nostri quesiti. Buona fortuna!

Buon anno nuovo, saluti e ringraziamenti...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

VogaVenessian said:


> "Banana" c'entra? Si può considerare una parola straniera al pari, che so, di tutte quelle sopra menzionate?



Esattamente.
Banana è una parola italiana presente in tutti i dizionari italiani, tanto è vero che ha un plurale regolare.



> *NOTA: Rimaniamo pertinenti all'argomento della discussione, ovvero il plurale delle parole STRANIERE*


----------



## smarcelli

Ciao a tutti. Spero questa volta di non aver sbagliato niente. 
A dire il vero mi trovavo su un altro forum simile, ma questo è più recente.
Allora "jeans" esiste al singolare, a parte il nome proprio Jean? 
Secondo me si usa al plurale perché si tratta di "pantaloni" che si usano al plurale anche in italiano.
Dunque... sto facendo l'editing delle bozze finali del *** per *** Editore, e in copertina ci sarà la notizia di un   capitolo importante:  "con i Trigger Points di ***" che mi ha causato non pochi dubbi per quella "esse" sfacciata in   copertina e I pagina romana, oltre alla moltitudine di "esse" finali in points e   sigla TPs all'interno del testo, che ho potato radicalmente. 
Poiché scrivo e ricevo editing da molti anni, sul plurale dei nomi stranieri in italiano per quanto mi   riguarda sono giunto ad alcune decisioni che concordano con De Rienzo http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scio...4/5marzo.shtml.
- il plurare dei nomi stranieri non deve essere MAI usato in italiano.   Per l'inglese la ragione è di tipo "eufonico".   L'italiano non prevede regolarmente nomi di sostantivi/aggettivi che   finiscono per consonante, e quindi dire "utili questi points", "i   prossimi steps", "i migliori films dell'anno" suona male. Inoltre   l'italiano ha articoli, pronomi e particelle che identificano il   singolare: "il trigger point", il plurale: "i trigger point", il   maschile: "un film indimenticabile" e il femminile: "le bad girl".
- Quando però si tratta di titoli puri e isolati come per i film, ad esempio   "The Avengers" o "Natale a Beverly Hills", secondo me è corretto   lasciarli tali e quali.
Nel caso particolare  - con i "Trigger Points" di *** -   chiederò all'editor-in-chief di *** di lasciarlo al plurare ma...   "virgolettato", oppure, forse meglio, in maiuscolo/maiuscoletto - così: con i   TRIGGER POINTS di ***. 
Che ne dite, virgolettato o maiuscoletto?
Cari saluti.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.


> "jeans" esiste al singolare, a parte il nome proprio Jean?


Il singolare "jean" indica il tipo di tessuto (alias "denim"); il plurale "jeans" indica i pantaloni fatti con quel tessuto. Quindi i _jeans, _nell'accezione di "tipo di pantaloni", è soltanto plurale e per questo mantiene la "s" finale anche in italiano.
Nel caso di _Beverly Hills, _che hai citato_, _ritengo appropriato mantenere la "s" finale non soltanto nei titoli dei film, ma sempre, perché è il nome proprio di una località e come tale non lo possiamo modificare in italiano, togliendogli arbitrariamente la parte finale; lo stesso dicasi per le _Highlands_, le _Lowlands_ o altre località il cui nome proprio include una "s" finale, nata da un plurale, ma ormai parte integrante del nome in sé.

Riguardo ai "trigger point" che citi, non capisco la necessità di mantenere il plurale nel titolo, dovendo intervenire con _escamotage_ grafici come le virgolette o il maiuscoletto. C'è una ragione per cui non lo puoi modificare?
Cosa sostituiscono gli asterischi ("I _trigger points_ di***")? Un nome proprio?


----------



## Youngfun

Quando andavo alle medie sentivo dire "murales" sempre, sia al singolare che al plurale (il nostro professore di artistica aveva la geniale idea di pitturarli sui muri delle aule).
Per rispettare lo spagnolo dovremmo dire _mural_ al singolare e _murales_ al plurale? Il fatto è che questa parola è entrata in italiano al plurale.

Per le parole spagnole terminanti in -a, nel parlato mi viene spontaneo cambiarla in -e al plurale, quindi _paeglie_, _tortiglie_. Qui consigliate di aggiungere la s (_paellas_ e _tortillas_) o di lasciarle invariate?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Amici,
questo thread non può diventare un minestrone di tutte le parole straniere e relativi plurali che troviamo nella lingua italiana.
Cerchiamo di limitarci a quelle per le quali i dizionari non danno sufficienti informazioni.
Grazie.



smarcelli said:


> Allora "jeans" esiste al singolare, a parte il nome proprio Jean?


http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/jeans/

http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/jeans



> jeans /ʤɪnz  in it. ʤins/ s.ingl., in it. s.m., invar.





Youngfun said:


> Per rispettare lo spagnolo dovremmo dire _mural_ al singolare e _murales_ al plurale? Il fatto è che questa parola è entrata in italiano al plurale.
> 
> Per le parole spagnole terminanti in -a, nel parlato mi viene spontaneo cambiarla in -e al plurale, quindi _paeglie_, _tortiglie_. Qui consigliate di aggiungere la s (_paellas_ e _tortillas_) o di lasciarle invariate?



http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/murales


> mural /murˈal/ s.m., sp. (in it. usato spec. al pl. murales)



http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/paella



> paella /paˈeʎa  in it. paˈɛʎa/ s.f., sp. (pl. paellas, in it. anche invar.)



Ferme restando le indicazioni generali e gli autorevoli pareri di linguisti già dati in vari post.

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione.


----------



## Gommik

Io combatto spesso il problema con delle parole tedesche riguardanti la filosofia. 
Prendendo atto che già dalle medie solo chi ha davvero poca familiarità con la lingua non sa che films (ecc. ) è la grafia scorretta, non esiste solo il problema delle "esse" finali, perchè le lingue straniere non si esauriscono con l'Inglese, come a volte sembra di leggere.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Gommik.


> Io combatto spesso il problema con delle parole tedesche riguardanti la filosofia.


Intendi che in testi italiani le trovi scritte al plurale (tedesco) anziché al singolare invariato, come dovrebbero?


> le lingue straniere non si esauriscono con l'Inglese, come a volte sembra di leggere.


Hai fatto bene a ricordarlo, perché è vero che per molti italiani "lingua straniera" è sinonimo di "inglese", come se tutte le altre lingue non esistessero.


Colgo l'occasione per correggere un mio errore contenuto nel post #22:


> Il singolare "jean" indica il tipo di tessuto (alias "denim"); il plurale "jeans" indica i pantaloni fatti con quel tessuto. Anche il tessuto tipico dei jeans in italiano si chiama "jeans", con la "s" finale, in quanto la parola "jeans" in italiano è invariata e quindi usata sempre con la "s" finale anche al singolare, come riportato nei link di Stella. Mi ero confusa con l'inglese, dove il tessuto è invece chiamato "jean", senza "s" finale, come avevo scritto.


----------



## SirIgles

Il problema, però, sussiste soprattutto con l'inglese perché la maggior parte dei forestierismi in lingua italiana provengono dall'inglese, almeno per quanto riguarda parole più recenti. E' lì che si crea confusione. Il tedesco filosofico non dovrebbe dare troppi problemi perché la maggior parte dei termini tecnici non diventano, di fatto, italiani. Per cui le "visioni del mondo", per dire, saranno le _Weltanschauungen_. O ti riferisci a qualcosa in particolare?


----------



## Gommik

Ciao a tutti. 
Mi riferisco alla scrittura di testi filosofici contenenti termini tecnici tedeschi. L'italiano è naturalmente portato a non farne il plurale e usare il termine come indeclinabile, ma spesso non è possibile con risultati grafici che per la leggibilità sono a dir poco ostili, come quello riportato su. Purtroppo spesso non c'è altro da fare. 
Il problema delle "esse" non è dovuto tanto al fatto che la maggior parte dei forestierismi proviene dall'inglese, ma -a mio avviso- dall'essere una colonia culturale degli anglofoni. Tutto ciò, unito al decremento della qualità scolastica, al veloce circolo delle informazioni, alla scarsa abitudine alla lingua scritta, ha prodotto numerosi mostri linguistici.


----------



## SirIgles

Gommik said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Il problema delle "esse" non è dovuto tanto al fatto che la maggior parte dei forestierismi proviene dall'inglese, ma -a mio avviso- dall'essere una colonia culturale degli anglofoni. Tutto ciò, unito al decremento della qualità scolastica, al veloce circolo delle informazioni, alla scarsa abitudine alla lingua scritta, ha prodotto numerosi mostri linguistici.



Be', sì, sul decremento della qualità scolastica, direi che sono d'accordo... ma non è che altrove ci sia una maggiore propensione alla lingua scritta. Anzi, per la mia esperienza, all'estero hanno, generalmente parlando, rinunciato quasi del tutto ad un sapere che non sia ottusamente tecnico. Comunque, penso che queste considerazioni esulino abbondantemente dal tema di questa discussione.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, SirIngles.


> la maggior parte dei termini tecnici non diventano, di fatto, italiani. Per cui le "visioni del mondo", per dire, saranno le _Weltanschauungen_.


La parola citata è ormai comunemente usata in italiano (pur se quasi solo in ambito filosofico) ed è stata accolta nel nostro lessico (infatti è riportata dai dizionari; vedi), quindi dovrebbe essere usata sempre al singolare tedesco (_Weltanschauung_, invariato) anche quando in italiano il numero è plurale. Molti autori seguono infatti questa regola (vedi), pur essendo ancora innumerevoli quelli che invece riportano il plurale tedesco.


----------



## SirIgles

Connie Eyeland said:


> La parola citata è ormai comunemente usata in italiano (pur se quasi solo in ambito filosofico) ed è stata accolta nel nostro lessico (infatti è riportata dai dizionari; vedi), quindi dovrebbe essere usata sempre al singolare tedesco (_Weltanschauung_, invariato) anche quando in italiano il numero è plurale. Molti autori seguono infatti questa regola (vedi).



Non lo sapevo questo, Connie!... Grazie per la dritta. Mi occupo di filosofia e ho sempre considerato _Weltanschauung _come una parola tedesca non tradotta, piuttosto che un termine entrato nel lessico italiano. Anche perché esiste il corrispondente in italiano. Così come altri termini che spesso si preferisce non tradurre per mantenere inalterato il peso che hanno in originale e dare un rimando immediato al contesto filosofico, come _man _o _Dasein_, o ancora il _Seyn_, tutti heideggeriani, o ancora la _Wirklichkeit_ o la _Lebenswelt _husserliane. E via discorrendo. Quindi, deduco, bisogna considerare anche questi come entrati a far parte del lessico (filosofico) italiano? La cosa mi interessa, ovviamente...


----------



## stella_maris_74

SirIgles said:


> Quindi, deduco, bisogna considerare anche questi come entrati a far parte del lessico (filosofico) italiano? La cosa mi interessa, ovviamente...



Temo che questa evoluzione tangenziale della discussione esuli dallo scopo di questo specifico thread 

Grazie per la collaborazione.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@ SirIngles:
L'inclusione di "Weltanschauung" nel dizionario italiano è dovuta anche  al fatto che è una parola che ha travalicato l'ambito filosofico ed è  usata per esempio in ambito giornalistico per riferirsi alla  "Weltanschauung" del tal regista/scrittore/autore.
Comunque, il criterio per sapere se i termini che citi sono entrati a far parte del lessico italiano è la loro inclusione nei nostri dizionari.


----------



## SirIgles

Be', sì... in effetti la mia domanda è un po' stupida...


----------



## Quinzio

VogaVenessian said:


> "Banana" c'entra? Si può considerare una parola straniera al pari, che so, di tutte quelle sopra menzionate?



Ha ragione chi dice che "banana" è straniera e tale andrebbe trattata. Nell'ignoranza generale però, "banana" sembra una parola italiana, quindi di adatta alle regole dell'italiano.

Per favore, non decliniamo le parole straniere e tecniche, mi fa venire il mal di pancia quando sento "Ho in tasca 10 Euri". Euro al plurale non si può davvero sentire.


----------



## SirIgles

Quinzio said:


> Ha ragione chi dice che "banana" è straniera e tale andrebbe trattata. Nell'ignoranza generale però, "banana" sembra una parola italiana, quindi di adatta alle regole dell'italiano.
> 
> Per favore, non decliniamo le parole straniere e tecniche, mi fa venire il mal di pancia quando sento "Ho in tasca 10 Euri". Euro al plurale non si può davvero sentire.



Non sono d'accordo con te, Quinzio, mi dispiace: per me non si tratta di ignoranza. Piuttosto, la lingua italiana, per fortuna, è ancora viva. Le regole seguono all'uso della lingua parlata, non sono stabilite a priori una volta per tutte. La lingua è espressione del popolo e non si può disprezzare quest'espressione come frutto dell'ignoranza. Le "banane", allora, sono un frutto di quest'espressione viva, perché, evidentemente, per quanto siano d'origine straniera, sono diventate davvero molto comuni sulla nostra tavola. Salgari scriveva "le frutta" e non credo che sia solo una questione d'ignoranza se, oggi, questa espressione ci sembra arcaica. No?


----------



## Quinzio

SirIgles, non hai capito il senso del mio intervento, o io mi sono spiegato male se preferisci. 
Io intendevo dire che la maggior parte della gente (me compreso fino a mezz'ora fa) ignora che "banana" sia una parola di origine straniera.
In questo senso la gente è ignorante riguardo alla provenienza di questa parola. Poi io ne mangerò 2 o 3 a settimana di banane, non direi che è una parola morta.
Non intendevo offendere gli italiani, io sono italiano, sebbene è vero che la gente, in generale, dopo la scuola non spende più neanche 10 minuti per perfezionare il proprio italiano, rimanendo ignorante su molti suoi aspetti.
Del fatto che Salgari scrive "le frutta" non so che dirti, mi sa molto di licenza poetica.
Se mi permetto di criticare la mia gente è perchè sono nato in Italia e ci vivo da 40 anni, ma mi fa piacere che tu ne prenda le difese.  Incidente chiuso ?


----------



## SirIgles

Sì sì, Quinzio, scusami tu, piuttosto. Il mio non voleva essere un intervento patriottico, né una critica a te. Sono peraltro molto d'accordo sull'ignoranza generale. Volevo solo dare un contributo, allargando la questione su una concezione più generale della lingua tràdita, come direbbe Heidegger. Volevo solo dire che, mai come nella lingua, il popolo (per quanto ignorante) è sovrano! Io guardo più ai fruttivendoli che alla Crusca, per decidere, ad esempio, che "ma però" si può dire, perché la Crusca, in ogni caso, non potrebbe fare altro che attestarne l'uso idiomatico, qualora non fosse un'espressione dantesca...


----------



## MatthewEU

Ciao a tutti!
vorrei sapere se, se cseondo voi, in un testo in italiano, è corretto utilizzare la parola "teams" anzichè "team" in senso di squadre (plurale di squadra).
Ad esempio:

" La risposta richiede molto frequentemente competenze specialistiche ed integrate con altri operatori o *teams* " o " La risposta richiede molto frequentemente competenze specialistiche ed integrate con altri operatori o *team*"

" Tipologie di *teams*" o " Tipologie di *team*"

" L’elenco dei possibili operatori, o *teams*, coinvolti nella.." o " L’elenco dei possibili operatori, o *team*, coinvolti nella.."

Ho l'impressione che si tratti di un termine cacofonico, sebbene abbia avuto modo di trovarlo anche nei titoli di diversi articoli scientifici.
Grazie a coloro che vorranno aiutarmi.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me sarebbe logico _team _anche al plurale_,_ come parola invariabile/indeclinabile, visto che una tale categoria _a priori_ esiste in italiano (p.e. _città, gioventù , blu, gru, film, _...), mentre il plurale in _-s_ non esiste.

Sarebbe ancora meglio non usare inutilmente tanti anglicismi, ma è un altro discorso ...

(opinione mia personale)


----------



## MatthewEU

Perdonami, credo di non aver capito correttamente la tua risposta... perche nella tua opinione team dovrebbe essere invariabile?
Preciso anche che non è usato inutilmente!
grazie


----------



## TheCrociato91

Salve.

Questo è quanto si dice all'indirizzo: I termini inglesi inseriti in un testo italiano vanno declinati al plurale? | Treccani, il portale del sapere


> DOMANDA
> I termini inglesi inseriti in un testo italiano vanno declinati al plurale?
> 
> RISPOSTA
> No, non vanno declinati (a meno che non si tratti di citazioni estrapolate da un testo o da una dichiarazione in inglese), per il semplice motivo che entrano in una nuova lingua, la nostra, che non prevede la formazione del plurale dei sostantivi tramite l'aggiunta della desinenza -_s _o -_es_.
> 
> Anni fa Renzo Arbore, rifacendo il verso a chi, per malinteso snobismo o per ingenua faciloneria, pronunciava _films_, _bars_, _pullovers_, _sports_, sibilava in modo strafottente quella innaturale (per la morfologia italiana) _esse_ finale. Terminato il sorriso al ricordo della divertente presa in giro, consigliamo seriamente di resistere alla tentazione di volgere al plurale... inglese parole che, pur provenendo da quella lingua, vanno accettate, una volta che sono entrate nella nostra, come elementi particolari, congelati nella loro essenza irriducibile alle strutture morfologiche di base del sistema flessivo nominale dell'italiano. Perciò diremo _i bar_, _i film_, _gli sport_, _i pullover_, _i bit_, _le top model_, _i top player _e così via.


----------



## MatthewEU

grazie mille, molto interessante!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sarebbe buona cosa se prima di aggiungere un messaggio ci si prendesse la briga di leggere i post precedenti!


----------



## VogaVenessian

MatthewEU said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> vorrei sapere se, se cseondo voi, in un testo in italiano, è corretto utilizzare la parola "teams" anzichè "team" in senso di squadre (plurale di squadra).
> Ad esempio:
> 
> " La risposta richiede molto frequentemente competenze specialistiche ed integrate con altri operatori o *teams* " ....


Teams non va proprio, per tutto quello che sta scritto sopra e perché è proprio brutto. Però, al di là di questo, trovo mal formulate le tue proposizioni. Ti propongo in alternativa questa ... e dimmi se la trovi più chiara: "_*La risposta richiede molto frequentemente competenze specialistiche INDIVIDUALI O integrate con QUELLE DI un TEAM DI operatori".*_


----------



## MatthewEU

VogaVenessian said:


> Teams non va proprio, per tutto quello che sta scritto sopra e perché è proprio brutto. Però, al di là di questo, trovo mal formulate le tue proposizioni. Ti propongo in alternativa questa ... e dimmi se la trovi più chiara: "_*La risposta richiede molto frequentemente competenze specialistiche INDIVIDUALI O integrate con QUELLE DI un TEAM DI operatori".*_





Grazie della risposta, tuttavia la domanda era riferita alla sola parola "teams" e non ad un'analisi del testo, che è corretto (e peraltro la tua formulazione ne cambia totalmente il senso).


----------



## A User

Premetto che ho letto i post precedenti.
La regola è semplicissima, anche se molti, usando un approccio logico, tendono ad ignorarla.
Una parola, proveniente da un'altra lingua, latino compreso, se entra "nell'uso" dell'Italiano, generale o settoriale/specialistico, rimane invariata; se è indirizzata ad un pubblico che non ne conosce il significato può essere declinata nella lingua originale.
Rimanere invariata significa che si preferisce (o si dovrebbe) usarla nella forma più conosciuta/usata in Italia, che non è sempre il singolare: questo vale, ad esempio, sia per la parola inglese "Media"(i mezzi di comunicazione di massa), presa in prestito dal latino al plurale, sia per la parola "Curriculum". 
Esempi di parole entrate nell'uso: i bar (caffè), i bond tedeschi (titoli di stato), i computer.
Aneddoto: negli anni sessanta Edoardo Vianello scrisse la canzone "I watussi", etnia all'epoca sconosciuta alla maggior parte degli Italiani. Nella lingua originale "Tutsi" è singolare e "Wa-tutsi" è plurale.
Trent'anni dopo, quando i giornalisti italiani hanno ricominciato a parlare con una certa frequenza dei conflitti etnici con un'altra etnia/tribù (gli Hutu) hanno completamente tralasciato la forma plurale usata in passato (I Vatussi), uniformandosi alla regola italiana (I Tutsi).
 Al di là di qualsiasi considerazione estetica.


----------



## francisgranada

MatthewEU said:


> ... perche nella tua opinione team dovrebbe essere invariabile?


 Invariabile dal punto di vista della _grammatica italiana_. Semplicemente in italiano non esistono sostantivi e aggettivi "originali" ( = ereditati dal latino) terminanti in _-m_ o qualsiasi consonante. _Eo ipso_ non esiste neanche il paradigma per la formazione del plurale di questi. La soluzine tradizionale italiana (soluzione analoga esiste anche in altre lingue idoeuropee) è di classificare tali parole come _indeclinabili _o _invariabili_, cioè parole che non cambiano la loro forma né al plurale né al femminile (nel caso degli aggettivi). Vedi p.e. _il film, i film, ... il blu, la blu, i blu, le blu ... _

Se (_ad absurdum_) un bel giorno _team _diventa una parola del tutto italianizzata e prenderà la forma di _*time_ o _*timo, _allora il plurale naturale sarà_ *i timi  ...
_
Comunque, parlando sul serio, capisco il tuo dilemma ... 





> Preciso anche che non è usato inutilmente!


Non ho detto che la parola _team _sia usata inutilmente, sono consapevole della difficoltà di trovare "subito" delle equivalenze adeguate italiane per i termini inglesi. Comunque, in generale, ho l'impressione che a volte non sia necessario automaticamente adottare un termine inglese in italiano (o in qualsiasi altra lingua) ...


----------



## MatthewEU

VogaVenessian said:


> Teams non va proprio, per tutto quello che sta scritto sopra e perché è proprio brutto. Però, al di là di questo, trovo mal formulate le tue proposizioni. Ti propongo in alternativa questa ... e dimmi se la trovi più chiara: "_*La risposta richiede molto frequentemente competenze specialistiche INDIVIDUALI O integrate con QUELLE DI un TEAM DI operatori".*_





francisgranada said:


> Invariabile dal punto di vista della _grammatica italiana_. Semplicemente in italiano non esistono sostantivi e aggettivi "originali" ( = ereditati dal latino) terminanti in _-m_ o qualsiasi consonante. _Eo ipso_ non esiste neanche il paradigma per la formazione del plurale di questi. La soluzine tradizionale italiana (soluzione analoga esiste anche in altre lingue idoeuropee) è di classificare tali parole come _indeclinabili _o _invariabili_, cioè parole che non cambiano la loro forma né al plurale né al femminile (nel caso degli aggettivi). Vedi p.e. _il film, i film, ... il blu, la blu, i blu, le blu ... _
> 
> Se (_ad absurdum_) un bel giorno _team _diventa una parola del tutto italianizzata e prenderà la forma di _*time_ o _*timo, _allora il plurale naturale sarà_ *i timi  ...
> _
> Comunque, parlando sul serio, capisco il tuo dilemma ... Non ho detto che la parola _team _sia usata inutilmente, sono consapevole della difficoltà di trovare "subito" delle equivalenze adeguate italiane per i termini inglesi. Comunque, in generale, ho l'impressione che a volte non sia necessario automaticamente adottare un termine inglese in italiano (o in qualsiasi altra lingua) ...





Grazie mille della risposta estremamente chiara!
Purtroppo è utilizzata in un contesto scientifico e non è possibile utilizzare una traduzione (es. squadra).


----------



## marco.cur

In contesti scientifici il termine italiano che più si confà è "gruppo di lavoro" o "gruppo di studio", a seconda dei casi.


----------



## A User

MatthewEU said:


> Purtroppo è utilizzata in un contesto scientifico e non è possibile utilizzare una traduzione (es. squadra).


Abtract da Treccani - *pool *‹pùul› s. ingl. … usato in ital. al masch. … Per estens., ristretto gruppo di specialisti che collaborano in particolari settori di attività…


----------

